

Stealth Start-Ups Suck - ca98am79
http://www.wingedpig.com/archives/000207.html

======
car
"24 Hour Laundry. Who knows what they do, but whatever it is, they're doing it
wrong."

"My rule of thumb is that it should take no more than 3 months to go from
conception to launch of a new web service. And that's being generous. I'm
speaking from experience here."

Foot in mouth?

